# N Scale Door Layout for the Southern New Mexico N Scalers



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

This thread will follow a door layout design and build to re-produce the look of Las Cruces New Mexico and Rincon New Mexico. This will be a movable display for the Southern New Mexico N Scalers club.
Hope you all enjoy the fun.
Mike

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUAR3DcqM8M


----------



## Owl (Oct 3, 2014)

Looking forward to following along Mike

Al


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Owl said:


> Looking forward to following along Mike
> 
> Al


:thumbsup:

Thanks Al, I look forward to making more videos of it as well.
Mike


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

looking forward to some more videos also ,,gonna tag this thread 

vic


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

vic2367 said:


> looking forward to some more videos also ,,gonna tag this thread
> 
> vic


Thanks Vic , Simplicity is the key to this layout as well as ruggedness.
Mike


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Door layout feed back*



Fifer said:


> This thread will follow a door layout design and build to re-produce the look of Las Cruces New Mexico and Rincon New Mexico. This will be a movable display for the Southern New Mexico N Scalers club.
> Hope you all enjoy the fun.
> Mike
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUAR3DcqM8M


Mike;
First that's a great idea, and project you have started. A suggestion for one of the end areas.
On a door layout I once built, I cut down into the hollow core door.( I'm assuming your door is also hollow,since the solid core type is very heavy) The cut out area formed a pond, over which I built a railroad bridge. I don' know if a pond would be compatible with your New Mexico setting, but perhaps a dry wash and a low pile trestle? People love to see trains going across bridges, and into tunnels. While your chosen area may not have tunnels, how about a highway overpass or a rocky cut?
If you do decide to do any cutting, keep at least 2"-3" away from the edge, so as not to cut through the door's interior frame and weaken the door. Of course you can only go as deep as the inside of the opposite door panel if you want to preserve the unbroken flat bottom. If you haven't gone too far yet, you might want to cover the door with a 2" thick piece of glued on extruded foam insulation. This would allow for better scenery. Even deserts aren't completely flat.

Just a few things to think about. Whatever you decide, great project! 

Traction Fan


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

traction fan said:


> Mike;
> First that's a great idea, and project you have started. A suggestion for one of the end areas.
> On a door layout I once built, I cut down into the hollow core door.( I'm assuming your door is also hollow,since the solid core type is very heavy) The cut out area formed a pond, over which I built a railroad bridge. I don' know if a pond would be compatible with your New Mexico setting, but perhaps a dry wash and a low pile trestle? People love to see trains going across bridges, and into tunnels. While your chosen area may not have tunnels, how about a highway overpass or a rocky cut?
> If you do decide to do any cutting, keep at least 2"-3" away from the edge, so as not to cut through the door's interior frame and weaken the door. Of course you can only go as deep as the inside of the opposite door panel if you want to preserve the unbroken flat bottom. If you haven't gone too far yet, you might want to cover the door with a 2" thick piece of glued on extruded foam insulation. This would allow for better scenery. Even deserts aren't completely flat.
> ...


Thanks TF , I like the bridge idea but the two other areas will be flat as they are town areas.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Suggestions*

Fifer;

I understand,from your video, that the two long sides are to be towns. I was suggesting things to be put in the ends. The power pack could be hidden behind a ridge, and the highway that passes over originate in one of the towns. Your choice, of course.

Traction Fan


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

traction fan said:


> Fifer;
> 
> I understand,from your video, that the two long sides are to be towns. I was suggesting things to be put in the ends. The power pack could be hidden behind a ridge, and the highway that passes over originate in one of the towns. Your choice, of course.
> 
> Traction Fan


Hiding the power pack in such a manor is already a plan.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Mike, I'm confused by your drawing. I see a couple turnouts shown as turnouts appear, other tracks are connected by 90º corners. Perhaps I'll understand better as you post the ensuing videos.

I appreciate your videos showing ways to do things. Looking forward to more.
....Bob


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> Mike, I'm confused by your drawing. I see a couple turnouts shown as turnouts appear, other tracks are connected by 90º corners. Perhaps I'll understand better as you post the ensuing videos.
> 
> I appreciate your videos showing ways to do things. Looking forward to more.
> ....Bob


Likely the 90 deg lines are the backdrops. It will make sense as we go along.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello everyone , here is the latest work on the door size display layout for our club.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFxfMHqr0XI

Mike


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

New to the Forum. I LOVE this idea of how to make more with less!! Look forward to more progress videos!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

grashley said:


> New to the Forum. I LOVE this idea of how to make more with less!! Look forward to more progress videos!


Thanks G and welcome to the forum,:appl:
Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi guys , I got the dividers in and painted and hope to do more work on it soon.




























Mike


----------

